# thawte intermediate ca



## zento (4. Feb. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein neues Zertifikat (Zertifikatsverlängerung) für die Webseite erhalten.
Leider bekomme ich nach der Installation einen Zertifikatfehler im Browser angezeigt.
ich habe auch den Zertifikat Check von Thawte probiert und bekomme die folgende Fehlermeldung

domain failed for the following reasons: The intermediate CA certificates cannot be found for the following certificate chain. 
Ich habe ein Debian Lenny auf dem Server installiert und ispconfig 3.
Unter /var/www/clients/client1/web2/ssl habe ich folgende Zertifikatsteile gespeichert:

cabundle.crt
domain.de.crt
domain.de.csr
domain.de.key

ich habe auch schon versucht in der httpd.conf die unter etc/apache2 liegt das cabundle.crt anzugeben, aber dann läuft der Server nach reboot nicht mehr.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke im voraus Zento


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2011)

Füge den Inhalt der Bundle Zertifikatsdatei in das SSL bundle Feld auf dem SSL Reiter der webseite ein, dann als Aktion speichern wählen und dann auf speichern klicken.


----------



## zento (8. Feb. 2011)

*SSL Fehler*

Hallo Till,
Danke für deine Antwort. 
Habe ich ausprobiert aber wenn ich die Domain aufrufe bekomme ich im Browser die Fehlermeldung "Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Wenn ich den Thawte Certifikatchecker nutze zeigt der die folgende Meldung: 

*Error: The certificate installation checker connected to the Web server,*
*but could not read the Web server's certificates.*
Make sure your browser can make an SSL connection with the Web server. 

Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.

Viele Grüße 
Zento


----------



## oxxmoxx (18. Apr. 2011)

Auch wenn das Problem vermutlich nicht mehr akut ist, will ich dennoch eine Lösung schreiben, da ich das gleiche Problem eben auch hatte.

Ich habe ein SSL123-Zertifikat installiert, dann auf der Thawte-Seite das zum SSL123-Zertifikat passende Root CA Certification Bundle herunter geladen und als intermediate.crt abgespeichert und im SSL-Verzeichnis des Webs abgelegt. Und im ISPConfig in der Apache Direktive des Webs folgenden Eintrag angelegt: 

```
SSLCACertificateFile /var/www/webxxx/ssl/intermediate.crt
```
Und jetzt ist alles schön 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Das ist das gleiche was ispconfig auch macht wenn Du meiner oben stehenden Anleitung folgst. Daher würde ich Dir empfehlen das dafür in ispconfig vorgesehen Zertifikatsfeld zu nehmen.


----------

